# Johnny´s Spiders



## journeys and scorpions (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello everyone .

Here are my Spiders. 


_Psalmopoeus irminia ( South America )_, 5. Fh




6. Fh. ( Freshly molted )









_Pterinochilus murinus ( East Africa ),_ 6. Fh





G

Alex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Peter Parker (Oct 11, 2012)

Love that OBT Bro. Nice pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 12, 2012)

Cute irminia pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gaherp (Oct 12, 2012)

gotta love a Irminia, and that OBT has some great color.


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice pics and lovely T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Nov 25, 2012)

Morning 

Many thanks to you all ;-)

lg

Alex


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello 

Pamphobeteus sp. Machalla, ( Southecuador ), 2. Fh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 27, 2012)

That's a good lookin fresh irminia!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Nov 27, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That's a good lookin fresh irminia!


That's right. For me one of the nicest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Nov 27, 2012)

Those are nice Pictures of your collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AvicVerso (Nov 30, 2012)

I love how that irimina almost looks translucent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello 


_Pamphobeteus sp. Machalla, ( Southecuador )_, 3. Fh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 11, 2012)

You take great pictures  What equip are you using if I may ask?. Cute T, btw


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Dec 11, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> You take great pictures  What equip are you using if I may ask?. Cute T, btw


Hello 

I use a standard camera: Canon PowerShot A480 and a few lamps. That's it 

lg

Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello 

_Grammostola pulchra_




_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice update! I've noticed you're from Germany - what area?  

Also: Can you post some pics of your Heterpoda sp. "Kamerun" by chance, please? Would love to see that one...


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Sep 1, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Nice update! I've noticed you're from Germany - what area?
> 
> Also: Can you post some pics of your Heterpoda sp. "Kamerun" by chance, please? Would love to see that one...


Heyyyy 

I´m from RLP, near Koblenz ;-)! And you?

I didn´t can make any pics from this sp. because i gave them to another breeder. And they are to small and to fast for pics in a young Stadium. :-(


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2014)

Johnny Spadix said:


> Heyyyy
> 
> I´m from RLP, near Koblenz ;-)! And you?
> 
> I didn´t can make any pics from this sp. because i gave them to another breeder. And they are to small and to fast for pics in a young Stadium. :-(


Gotcha! A very northern, Hansestadt


----------



## Twentytwenty (Sep 1, 2014)

Johnny Spadix said:


> Hello
> 
> _Grammostola pulchra_
> 
> ...



Looks like someone likes to fling hairs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

